# The Game Changer



## snake (Nov 12, 2019)

A client asked me to view this video on Netflix and let him know my thoughts when we meet tomorrow. I went in not knowing anything it but it's pretty much the same re-fried vegan propaganda.

If there was something that could be taken away from this that was of any use, it was overshadowed by the intent to stop you from eating animals. They use a vegan PLer (Patrik Baboumian) who has for all practical purposes admitted to steroid use, Arnold who back in his prime consumed large volumes of meat and some slightly above average Physique Bodybuilder, Nimai Delgado.







It's easy to figure out the vegan spin fairly early but they lose all respectability when they go into hunting protected African animals. What that has to do with sports nutrition is beyond me. One other thing that was missed is that these Black Rhinos and Elephants are being killed for their ivory and not there flesh. To which no meat-eater condones.  

But they have hit below the belt with this "Documentary" and I mean right below the belt. The vegans have pulled out a new tool and are attacking your manhood. To the point of implying vegans have better erections.

If someone said they don't eat meat, I'm fine with that. If they feel it's a healthier life style (maybe right on that) or for religious reasons, who an I to question that. But stop making a better diet about killing animals.


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 12, 2019)

I watched this as well the other day.

I also felt that as a documentary, it did feel pretty biased. It also had some good points and dropped some science on a few things I wasn't aware of prior to watching the flick.

I've been trying to eat less animal products lately wherever I can for two reasons. 

#1 is my Chron's disease which I will have for life and had surgery for a few years ago. There seems to be research pointing to having really good gut health/bacteria, and extremely high levels of remission in people who have a more plant-based diet. A high percentage of people who have 1 surgery for Chron's, eventually will have another and i'm trying to keep myself in the "no second surgery" column if possible.

#2 I wanted to test this shit out. I wanted to see how I felt flipping the script on my diet a bit. It's the scientist in me. Do I feel like shit? Do I have less energy? Do I get gut pain? Do I crave XYZ more often? Things like that.

So far, I feel quite full all the time. Protein consumption was a challenge at first, but with smarter food choices I have narrowed the gap between my animal based diet and my plant based diet. Even with high carb consumption in rice, beans, oats, etc my sugar cravings are just non-existent. I have candy all over this house still from Halloween and just don't have the urge to dip in, at all.

The biggest thing I got from the video is that as individuals, we have options. If you want to slam tons of meat and get huge or strong, you can do it. Oh, and if you ditch the meat but slam veggies and lentils/tofu/tempeh/nuts etc and get huge or strong, you can do that as well. It's your choice.

When you rip out the meat and animal products you do have to get creative with the meals to make sure you get your protein, but it can be done.

It was an interesting view but take it with a grain of salt.

Joe Rogan also went on a rant about this video but it's hypocritical to some degree. When a meat eater fails or succeeds it's because of the meat. When a "vegan" succeeds it's because of the steroids. That's what I got from the Joe Rogan snippet.''

The PP experiment was interesting (Flyingdragon, take note). So was the blood "clearness" test.


----------



## Uncle manny (Nov 12, 2019)

One of my clients mentioned watching this documentary and wanted to try it out. I said sure give it a shot won’t hurt to try. Then he cleverly asked, “yea we eat cows but what do cows eat?” I replied yea the big lazy cows eat grass but what does the king of the jungle eat? That one stifled him a bit. All the documentary’s have an agenda behind them just look at who they’re funded by.


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 12, 2019)

Uncle manny said:


> One of my clients mentioned watching this documentary and wanted to try it out. I said sure give it a shot won’t hurt to try. Then he cleverly asked, “yea we eat cows but what do cows eat?” I replied yea the big lazy cows eat grass but what does the king of the jungle eat? That one stifled him a bit. All the documentary’s have an agenda behind them just look at who they’re funded by.



I think they used the term "Strong as an Ox" in the movie asking what an Ox eats. An Ox or a Rhino is one bad mother****er compared to a Cow. They would give a Lion a bit more of a run for its money vs a pasture cow, lol.

They totally forgot about "omnivores." Pretty much saying we were either designed to be a herbivore or a carnivore but not possibly a bit of both. The teeth comparisons and the gut length comparisons seemed to leave those options out.


At the end of the day, we can all "do whatever the **** we wanna do" and still hit our goals it seems. Humans are pretty badass.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 12, 2019)

snake said:


> A client asked me to view this video on Netflix and let him know my thoughts when we meet tomorrow. I went in not knowing anything it but it's pretty much the same re-fried vegan propaganda.
> 
> If there was something that could be taken away from this that was of any use, it was overshadowed by the intent to stop you from eating animals. They use a vegan PLer (Patrik Baboumian) who has for all practical purposes admitted to steroid use, Arnold who back in his prime consumed large volumes of meat and some slightly above average Physique Bodybuilder, Nimai Delgado.
> 
> ...





I watched it and you were the first person I thought of. Lol. Old snake will never give up venison. 

For me and my family totally cutting out meat isn’t gonna happen but trying to add more plant protein I can do.


----------



## Jin (Nov 12, 2019)

Uncle manny said:


> One of my clients mentioned watching this documentary and wanted to try it out. I said sure give it a shot won’t hurt to try. Then he cleverly asked, “yea we eat cows but what do cows eat?” I replied yea the big lazy cows eat grass but what does the king of the jungle eat? That one stifled him a bit. All the documentary’s have an agenda behind them just look at who they’re funded by.



Tell your client to eat exclusively grass.


----------



## Long (Nov 12, 2019)

snake said:


> A client asked me to view this video on Netflix and let him know my thoughts when we meet tomorrow. I went in not knowing anything it but it's pretty much the same re-fried vegan propaganda.
> 
> If there was something that could be taken away from this that was of any use, it was overshadowed by the intent to stop you from eating animals. They use a vegan PLer (Patrik Baboumian) who has for all practical purposes admitted to steroid use, Arnold who back in his prime consumed large volumes of meat and some slightly above average Physique Bodybuilder, Nimai Delgado.
> 
> ...



I watched one were some clown tried to convince people they were conditioned to eat meat and then tried to show via puppy pictures how that was a reality. I've been where they eat dog so there goes that. 

What has happened is we have been slowly conditioned to not eat meat. Some is just modern society is removed from the harvesting, butchering process and that alone will have that effect. 

Vegans are fine. Environmentalists are fine. Here Is my beef,

Before they started switching what goes where in the greenhouse causing pollution pie chart,
Electricity generation was 25% plus.
Industry and farming was 25% plus
Transportation was 14% and that was including plains, train, commercial vehicles, civilian automobiles.

New charts put farming vehicles and some other stuff all into transportation for obvious reasons to up the percentage. Yada.

Long story short my hamburger and V8 truck are not the issue, and no amount of taxation or forcing me into a vegetarian "burger" or electric car is going to fix the issue. 

Industry and electricity generation are the bulk of the problem worldwide. If you took all cars off the road you would only eliminate like 5% of greenhouse gas causing pollution. If you cut back on beef it is the same tiny dent. The people who are the issue are not interested in change.

As far as not hunting for ivory, I agree with you. My grandfather made sure I learned the you kill it, you eat it rule. And I passed that on to mine. The exception for me would be a cull hunt in Africa. If they (fish and game)are taking an elephant or a rhino and I had the chance to take the shot I would do it.


----------



## Raider (Nov 12, 2019)

I have no problem with my veggies, I do enjoy them, but I’m a carnivore! Gotta have my meat and potatoes, lol! Thanks for sharing Snake.


----------



## Beserker (Nov 13, 2019)

My mom’s father was a coal miner who retired with black lung and drank 6-12 beers and ate meat and bacon in particular most days.  He lived to be 92 and was sharp as a tack mentally until the end.

My dad’s father drank just as much and ate meat and until he was 45, then stopped drinking and became a vegetarian. He lived to be 79, and the last 5 years of his life were hell because he wasn’t getting enough protein. He became imbalanced and basically lost his mind... 

Me and my family will always choose animal based protein.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 13, 2019)

Every time I hear the word vegan, I want to break the teeth of the mouth that spoke it. Vegans are like queers. They both seem to want to tell everyone about it.

Hear is my stance. If you don't want to eat meat. I don't care. If you wanna suck a dick, call me.


BUT, for Christsake, stop telling everyone else to do it.


----------



## Texan69 (Nov 13, 2019)

I agree if you wanna be vegan for your health reasons or religious preferences fine, but don’t tell me I’m morally lesser than you because I eat meat. 
it’s part of life, just like animals eat other animals. 
You wanna make a documentary about vegan athletes perfect but don’t but down hunters. 
I agree the killing of any animal without the intent to harvest for meat is not acceptable. Kill the animal with honor and use it to feed your family and friends. The thing about most hunters is they honor the animals they hunt and even respect them. Vegans won’t understand, they think
its purely blood sport.
my sister was vegan for a bit but she did it the right way she never put anybody down for hunting or eating meat. She did it to see if it would help her in CrossFit (yuck) that’s another issue but she never put me down when I devoured my steak. She eventually realized she was being dumb and went back to a well rounded diet with meat


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 13, 2019)

Wife and I watched it the other night. She was totally sold on it and suggested we try it, but I am sure you can imagine where that conversation ended up.

Thing that bothered me is that for every one vegan who has done well athletically, I could show you 1,000 athletes who have done as well, if not better eating meat.  Also the health benefits seen by the fire house bothered me. Those guys were eating absolute sh$t before turning vegan. Their improvements weren’t due to the harmful effects of eating meat; it was due to the harmful effects of eating garbage.


----------



## snake (Nov 13, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> Wife and I watched it the other night. She was totally sold on it and suggested we try it, but I am sure you can imagine where that conversation ended up.



No meat in her mouth maybe a lead into no BJ's so be careful. lol

Yeah my wife watched it with me also. I would say I know a little more about the body than her so the arguments seemed reasonable to her. The trouble is they packaged it up and tried to sell it to athletes and most of them know enough for the Doc to not fly.


----------



## RISE (Nov 14, 2019)

This is why I dont watch "documentaries" anymore.  They're just propaganda biased bullshit.  Cant trust any of them.  

Here's the main problem with meat, the vast majority of people eat too much of it for their lifestyle.  You wanna eat all Veges cool, you wanna get all your protein from veges, cool.  Except you won't be getting complete proteins and none are as structured as strong biologically so the amount you eat is not the amount your body absorbs.

If we were not meant to consume animal products our body would not be equipped with what Is called the intrinsic factor, which is a special process in the small intestine SPECIFICALLY for digesting vitamin b12.  

I lost some respect for Arnold hearing he did this movie.  I'm sure he had good intentions and I'm sure not eating like he is 28 at 69 did his body some good, but let's be real, Arnold would be a nobody if he was vegan his whole life.

People dont realize that not eating meat is a first world luxury.  Most people dont have the luxury to get their food sent from all over the world to a local grocery store.  Most of the world eats what is grown or raised in their town.  Everytime I hear some pussy complain about how eating vegetarian or vegan is the natural way, I ask them what plants are noninvasive right here in a 50 mile radius that are edible and make up a complete or somewhat complete diet?  None of them have an answer. Bc the answer is not much. They would all be dead from starvation, bc theres nothing to ****ing survive on just plant wise.  Especially if you live in a place where winter kills everything 4 months out of the year.


----------



## snake (Nov 14, 2019)

RISE said:


> Everytime I hear some pussy complain about how eating vegetarian or vegan is the natural way, I ask them what plants are noninvasive right here in a 50 mile radius that are edible and make up a complete or somewhat complete diet?  None of them have an answer. Bc the answer is not much. They would all be dead from starvation, bc theres nothing to ****ing survive on just plant wise.  Especially if you live in a place where winter kills everything 4 months out of the year.



I'm going a little off my topic but to your point here. Put the meat/veggie topic aside for a moment. I raise some of my own food, both veggies and meat and also hunt and it floors me how someone thinks they would see a northern PA winter through on what they could raise on their own. Give someone a few packs of seeds for a garden, a shot gun to hunt and basket to for foraging and I can promise you, they will be dead by March. If not, they will wish they were.


----------



## snake (Nov 14, 2019)

Okay, had my meeting with my client and at the end, he asked if I watched the Doc. I told him I'm billing him for wasting an hour and a half of my weekend. lol

He didn't have a stance but just wanted my thoughts. I did ask him what killing a Rhino, taking the horn and leaving the meat behind had to do with sports nutrition? He said yeah, seems like there was an agenda there.


----------



## andy (Nov 14, 2019)

haven't watched it. In my priority list it's even in top10


----------



## andy (Nov 14, 2019)

i meant "it's not in my top 10"


----------



## RISE (Nov 14, 2019)

Honestly Snake, you could drop them in a jungle and they would still die.  Not saying I would survive long, but I also hunt and am pretty decent with a bow, so I would survive longer imo.  Lol.  Eating to survive is no joke, which is how most of the world still eats.  Much respect for those who do it.


----------



## snake (Nov 14, 2019)

RISE said:


> Honestly Snake, you could drop them in a jungle and they would still die.  Not saying I would survive long, but I also hunt and am pretty decent with a bow, so I would survive longer imo.  Lol.  Eating to survive is no joke, which is how most of the world still eats.  Much respect for those who do it.



Dropped off with a vegan in your jungle situation, it wouldn't be long until I started to eat vegan. :32 (18):


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 29, 2019)

Joe Rohan had Chris Kresser on his podcast recently and debunked the whole thing.


https://youtu.be/Dq4Apc2Xk7Q


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Nov 29, 2019)

Never has a diet been pushed so hard and politicized. I don’t get it. I fell asleep watching the film but never was there a point where I was like hmmmm maybe I’ll try this out. I guess if you follow most of those professional athletes most of there careers ended soon after, they were injured or they didn’t even stick to the vegan diet. Very well directed documentary though.


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 29, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> Joe Rohan had Chris Kresser on his podcast recently and debunked the whole thing.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/Dq4Apc2Xk7Q




This!

And dont believe for a second that it is healthier. This is total no sense


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Dec 9, 2019)

All I have to add is that The Faceless (Seba Kot) beat Patrik Baboumian in Strength Wars:


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 9, 2019)

Wonder why they didnt talk to any Inuit Eskimos or Massai Tribesman. Two groups that eat nearly all meat and fat diets but have basically zero heart disease or cancer...

and I assume they get boners too


----------

